# Vibration When AC/Heater is turned on.



## wango38usa (May 7, 2009)

My wife's 2003 Nissan Altima has a vibration in the dash when you turn on the fan on high for the AC/Heater unit? There is also a smell like something has crawled into the system & died. How can I access the system behind the dash or what might be another way to solve this problem?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

something is in there. Just look under the passanger side dash and pul the 3 screws out of the blower motor and pull it out. clean out whatever has made a home in there and take the fan off and clean it really good if there is alot of dead gue. otherwise, when you turn it back on you'll really love the smell it'll leave.


----------



## wango38usa (May 7, 2009)

so I really don't have to access anything behind the glove box? I can get to everything from under the dash? Sorry for all the questions I am a novice at this.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

yup, just get under there with a light and you'll see it.


----------

